
Back Up GitHub and GitLab Repositories Using Golang - uyoakaoma
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/back-github-and-gitlab-repositories-using-golang
======
alias_neo
An interesting idea, but, I noticed some way down (almost the end in fact)
that sadly the title is misleading. Yes you're using Golang, but, only as a
"script". In reality, you're calling git command line to perform the actual
"Back Up".

I had hoped to learn something new, about writing a git client in Golang, but
even as a person that strongly believes in "Golang all the things", I'd do
this in Bash scripting, and in much less time (and code).

------
exegete
I only skimmed the article, because it wasn't readily apparent to me what
advantage all this code provides over using git (maybe with bash) to backup
Github and GitLab repositories.

------
kingnothing
This seems like a very complicated alternative to git clone.

